# New wine bar - 48 Brixton road sw9 6bt



## Bar48brixtonrd (Aug 27, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/barfortyeight


----------



## Bar48brixtonrd (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi lovely people we opened cosy and chilled wine bar on 48 Brixton Road.
We need your support and we are happy to give you the first glass of wine, spirits or beer for free from our selected list if you mention urban75 on your arrival.  
Google for our reviews as :-
Bar 48 London 
Much regards
4⃣8⃣
P.s we host Birthday party, venue for free and among other things like wine tastings, speed dating, charity events, bloggers night and cocktail computations.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 27, 2014)

what's a cocktail computation?

also, what's a bloggers night?

i am confused by your modern expressions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2014)

this will end well


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 27, 2014)

i'm playing nicely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm playing nicely.


now you are. but when i go for lunch in a minute i don't doubt you'll be up to all manner of naughtiness.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2014)

Please be reminded that this is the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 27, 2014)

all i want to know is what those things are.  i genuinely don't know.  not _every _question i ask on urban is just foreplay for a fight.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2014)

Bar48brixtonrd said:


> Hi lovely people


aah the innocence!








Bar48brixtonrd said:


> We need your support and we are happy to give you the first glass of wine, spirits or beer for free from our selected list if you mention urban75 on your arrival.


though that sounds alright


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 27, 2014)

Bar48brixtonrd said:


> ... happy to give you the first glass of wine, spirits or beer for *free* from our selected list if you mention urban75 on your arrival.
> .


That's more like it!


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2014)

So, they've offered a free drink to anyone from this site. I wish all new local businesses were as accommodating and welcoming to this community.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2014)

cmon people, give em a chance first


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2014)

A free drink is a good way to get punters in. I hope it goes well for them.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bar48brixtonrd said:


> we are happy to give you the first glass of wine, spirits or beer for free * from our selected list,* if you mention urban75 on your arrival


There go my plans for a free pint of rum 

Good luck OP


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm going to see how many times I can go in wearing different clothes, hats, wigs, and fake moustaches, to see how many drinks I can blag.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2014)

the ninjaboy method.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2014)

tempted to get on the train to claim my free beer


----------

